# VW commercials Un Pimp your ride lol



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

ok, not a show but the new VW Vee Dub commercials are funny.

Time to Un Pimp your ride........


----------



## JDHutt25 (Dec 27, 2004)

Who is the guy in that commercial? The "host." He looks SO familiar, but I can't place him.


----------



## GDG76 (Oct 2, 2000)

JDHutt25 said:


> Who is the guy in that commercial? The "host." He looks SO familiar, but I can't place him.


He is the Mafia guy from Prison Break. Also was in the Big Lebowski. And he was "Slippery Pete" in the classic Frogger Seinfeld episode.

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0001780/


----------



## JDHutt25 (Dec 27, 2004)

GDG76 said:


> He is the Mafia guy from Prison Break. Also was in the Big Lebowski. And he was "Slippery Pete" in the classic Frogger Seinfeld episode.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0001780/


THAT'S IT! Prison Break.

You are the man!

Edit: This guy has been in everything.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

More imporant question...




Who is the girl?


----------



## Bars & Tone (Aug 28, 2004)

GDG76 said:


> He is the Mafia guy from Prison Break....


EUREKA!!!
I, too, couldn't place him.

I like this one, but can't stand those bizarre "Fast" VW spots.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Hello, McFly!!!!

I identified him in last week's 24 thread. Narf.

Greg


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Is this it? It looks like a series.


----------



## JDHutt25 (Dec 27, 2004)

gchance said:


> Hello, McFly!!!!
> 
> I identified him in last week's 24 thread. Narf.
> 
> Greg


I've never been to a 24 thread.


----------



## Cue-Ball (Oct 8, 2002)

These are by far the best commercials I've seen in a long time.

And the guy will always be "the woodchipper from Fargo" to me.


----------



## GerryGag (Feb 11, 2005)

Cue-Ball said:


> And the guy will always be "the woodchipper from Fargo" to me.


To me, the cosmonaut from Armageddon.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

_"Sh-nap."_


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

Cue-Ball said:


> And the guy will always be "the woodchipper from Fargo" to me.


Oh, wow, I didn't even recognize him! I did remember him from "Constantine", however...


----------



## darthrsg (Jul 25, 2005)

OMG, i actually rewind my tivo for these. these are funny as he**! :up: :up: :up: 
i wish WV would sponsor BSG  , at least one night.


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

"If you want your car un-pimped say what" 

un-pimp: thumbs up , how can that come from the same group as control your fast: thumbs down.


----------



## chewbaccad (Feb 16, 2005)

I thought the fast commercials were much better... but maybe that's because I have trouble controlling my fast


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

It is good to see Helga again Ja! 
Helga und GTI configurator videos


----------



## Zen98031 (Sep 29, 2005)

And I was thinking about starting a thread about how annoying I thought they were. LOL

Mitch


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

un-pimp your auto


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

GerryGag said:


> To me, the cosmonaut from Armageddon.


Yeah, me too. He has a very distinctive voice, but he looks so different than he did as "Lev" that I had to rewind a couple times to realize that it was him.

Bob


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

I just want to know how the ad agency could possibly pitch this concept to the VW execs without actually shooting it first. It literally defies descrption.


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

5thcrewman said:


> It is good to see Helga again Ja!
> Helga und GTI configurator videos


now that is a great car sales video.

take helga for a joyride, hehehe


----------



## transpizzle (Nov 6, 2003)

say vat?


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

busyba said:


> I just want to know how the ad agency could possibly pitch this concept to the VW execs without actually shooting it first. It literally defies descrption.


It's possible it came from someone at VW as a vague concept and the ad agency ran with it.

"We want to parody the whole cliche view the world has of Germans, while squashing the cliche view the world has of hip-hop culture. Now go."

Greg


----------



## Carfan (Aug 9, 2003)

The best commercials on TV right now bar none. If I am FF, I stop, RW and watch these!

Make more please!

PS - The "Obey your FAST" ones are snooze fests!


----------



## transpizzle (Nov 6, 2003)

"Iss time to um pimp se au-to."


----------



## Steavis (Dec 27, 2001)

Gerh-man engineahring in da house, ja.

Anyone notice the "gang sign" he throws up with two fingers above three fingers to look like the VW logo?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

GDG76 said:


> He is the Mafia guy from Prison Break. Also was in the Big Lebowski. And he was "Slippery Pete" in the classic Frogger Seinfeld episode.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0001780/


Gotta love Slippery Pete

"Oh you mean the holes"


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

Zen98031 said:


> And I was thinking about starting a thread about how annoying I thought they were. LOL
> 
> Mitch


I go back and forth on this, but they are starting to grow on me.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

I also could not place that guy. Now that I have read this, I remembered that he was also the doctor that helped Tom Cruise's character with his eye problem in Minority Report.


I like the commercial. This ad agency is the one that MINI used up until about 6 months ago. VW ended up hiring on of BMW's marketing people and she got the agency to jump with her (it is a bigger account with more mainstream exposure so it was smart on their part). Nice to see that they are keeping up the good work.


----------



## MassD (Sep 19, 2002)

Extremely effective... I was at a recent family gathering and all the kinds were walking around mimicking the spot and making those VW symbols with their fingers.... One of my little cousins flipped when he heard I drove my wife's Jetta.

VW wants to increase their status as the cool brand... and like Burger King's new ads, they are accomplishing that goal.


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

5thcrewman said:


> It is good to see Helga again Ja!
> Helga und GTI configurator videos


I like how it shows that the drag cooeficent(sp?) goes down when you remove the ground effects.


----------



## cpersson (Dec 13, 2005)

he is actually a swedish actor. normally he hides his swedish accent well and I love how he puts on a thick german accent in these commercials.


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

When he "through up the VW" I damn near died laughing!

Another great commercial: The Sprint commercial wher the 2 guys are in the gym. OnThey keep trying to one up each otherr,. One guy asks the other to try to take his wallet and when he does, the other guy clocks heim with his c3ellphone to demosnstrate its "anti-theft feature". 

When guy #2 complains and threatens to report him, he gets clocked again!!!


----------



## jubrand (May 11, 2002)

His name is Peter Stormare.

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0001780/

He'll always be the lead nihlist from Lebowski. Of course, I guess nihlists wouldn't have a leader, but he was always in the middle! And he had the marmot!


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

i've seen a couple of the VW "Fast" commercials and they just suck compared to the 
Un Pimp your Auto ones.


----------



## slaponte (Apr 6, 2005)

I know him as Satan in Constantine... The guy gets around!

I like her "It definetly sucks!"...


----------



## mhn2 (Sep 10, 2003)

I remember him as Tom Cruise's "eye surgeon" in Minority Report.


----------



## mitkraft (Feb 21, 2003)

Wasn't he also Hugo (pronounced "oogo") in the Hot Pockets commercial not too long ago? He was supposed to be some uber sheik fashion designer hired to make the hot pockets? It was sort of a similar character.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

mitkraft said:


> Wasn't he also Hugo (pronounced "oogo") in the Hot Pockets commercial not too long ago? He was supposed to be some uber sheik fashion designer hired to make the hot pockets? It was sort of a similar character.


OK, now he deserves a guest host gig on SNL just so he can be in a 'Noonye' sketch!


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

5thcrewman said:


> OK, now he deserves a guest host gig on SNL just so he can be in a 'Noonye' sketch!


No silly.... it's 'Noonye'.


----------



## Mike Farrington (Nov 16, 2000)

busyba said:


> No silly.... it's 'Noonye'.


No no. You've got to roll your toungue. It's 'Noonye'.

---------------------------------

"You get an F!" I love the way the girl does that as she slaps the "F" from "THE FLAME" onto him. Of course, leaving "THE LAME" on the car.

Did anybody notice the scrotum on the car?

Lastly, I love that they didn't dumb it down and have him say "Representing Germany".

I've been watching this particular one over and over again. I love it.


----------



## darthrsg (Jul 25, 2005)

busyba said:


> No silly.... it's 'Noonye'.


Say Vot?


----------



## Clarkey (Dec 29, 2004)

Love the commercials, very well done.

Now, how good (or bad) is the GTI MkV going to be?


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Clarkey said:


> Love the commercials, very well done.
> 
> Now, how good (or bad) is the GTI MkV going to be?


I think it is pretty cool may just go to a dealership to see one. I like the paddles on the steering wheel for the automatics for steptronics.


----------



## heyitscory (Apr 6, 2004)

The man is as creepy in this commercial as he was feeding a frozen body into the wood chipper.


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

I dunno about the commercials. I love the concept, the implementation is pretty good, but the accents are just too much. We stopped for one while watching Bones last night, and we had to rewind it in a couple of places because we couldn't understand what anyone was saying. Maybe the german/hiphop accent is just too much for us white midwestern folk.


----------



## durl (Dec 1, 2005)

Great commercials. My favorite is the one where they fling the car. Cool.

Hopefully VW has taken care of their quality issues or else people will be flinging their VWs via a catapult. Commercials can drive sales, but nothing can kill sales like a lousy product.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

durl said:


> Great commercials. My favorite is the one where they fling the car. Cool.
> 
> Hopefully VW has taken care of their quality issues or else people will be flinging their VWs via a catapult. Commercials can drive sales, but nothing can kill sales like a lousy product.


Not a catapult!! A Trebuchet.


----------



## ccooperev (Apr 24, 2001)

durl said:


> Great commercials. My favorite is the one where they fling the car. Cool.
> 
> Hopefully VW has taken care of their quality issues or else people will be flinging their VWs via a catapult. Commercials can drive sales, but nothing can kill sales like a lousy product.


I have to agree with you there. I had a 2002 VW Passat. Loved to drive it. But damn it was a lemon. I ended up trading it when it was in the shop for the last time (on my watch).

I would be leary of buying another VW until I could be convinced they became more reliable.


----------



## ccooperev (Apr 24, 2001)

5thcrewman said:


> Not a catapult!! A Trebuchet.


Oh, that's what that was...


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

5thcrewman said:


> Not a catapult!! A Trebuchet.


I never knew what a trebuchet was until I saw one on either "Mail Call" or "Mythbusters". I forget which.

However, as soon as I saw the VW commercial, I knew it was a trebuchet!



ccooperev said:


> I have to agree with you there. I had a 2002 VW Passat. Loved to drive it. But damn it was a lemon. I ended up trading it when it was in the shop for the last time (on my watch).
> 
> I would be leary of buying another VW until I could be convinced they became more reliable.


My wife had 5 used Honda Accords in a row, but then switched and bought a 2003 Jetta. It was her first brand new car ever. It was the worse piece of crap ever. In the first year, the transmission had to be rebuilt once and then replaced with a new one. We traded that car off as soon as we could.

We'd be hard-pressed to ever buy another VW. However, I LOVE the commercials!

"Representing Deutschland!"


----------

